# Suche Reinigungsmittel für S7-Gehäuse



## Forumaner (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Reinigungsmittel für S7-Gehäuse.
Mein Kunststoffreiniger von Sidol reinigt zwar das Gehäuse, aber nicht zufriedenstellend.
Ich hätte gerne, dass das Gehäuse eine gleichmäßig schimmernde Oberfläche nach dem Reinigen hat. 
Auch farblich sollte das Gehäuse ein wenig dunkler werden.
Würde dafür Tiefenpflege für Kunststoffteile im Auto gehen?

Kennt jemand einen guten Reiniger, der den Zweck erfüllt?
Und bitte keine Tipps geben wie "Benutz Schuhcreme." oder "Nimm schwarz-matt aus der Spraydose."... 

Besten Dank,
Forumaner


----------



## Pizza (26 Dezember 2007)

Case Moding gab es hier schon mal

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1753&highlight=reinigungsmittel

Am besten war die Sache mit der Fehlersuche ohne PG von ALF  

Nee, mal im Ernst, wozu braucht man sowas?


----------



## Forumaner (26 Dezember 2007)

*Auto Kunstoff-Tiefenpflege für S7-Gehäuse?*

Danke Pizza,

mit S5-Baugruppen hat man garantiert mehr Vergilbungsprobleme als mit einer S7, aber der Link war echt gut und sag nur: "S5/S7-Casemodding"! 



Pizza schrieb:


> Nee, mal im Ernst, wozu braucht man sowas?


Naja, es gibt so einige Leute, die gerne "saubere" Betriebsmittel im Schaltschrank sehen wollen...

Wenn ich die S7-Baugruppen relativ sauber bekomme, dann werde ich mal die Kunststoff-Tiefenpflege für schwarze Kunststoffe im und am Auto ausprobieren.
Dann kann ich nur hoffen, dass die S7-Gehäuse die Tiefenpflege annehmen und schön dunkel (bis schwarz) werden.

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Dezember 2007)

> Nee, mal im Ernst, wozu braucht man sowas?


 
Auf diese Art und Weise lassen sich Gebrauchtteile besser als Neuteile verkaufen


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
soweit weg von der Praxis ist das gar nicht, ich sollte auch mal einen Riffelplatten - Fußboden einölen weil dieser rostig war.... Die Kollegen haben am Kaffeetisch fast Stücken aus ihren Tassen gebissen als dieser Auftrag kam.

Mario


----------



## Forumaner (26 Dezember 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Pizza schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nee, mal im Ernst, wozu braucht man sowas?
> ...


Sicherlich hast du Recht, aber in diesem Fall möchte unser ING gebrauchte SPS-Baugruppen, die in rauer Umgebung eingesetzt wurden, ins Schalthaus einbauen lassen.
Leider sehen diese Baugruppen äußerlich nicht mehr so schön aus, darum die Frage nach einer passenden Reinigung.
Hätte ja sein können, dass jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat...


----------



## poppycock (29 Dezember 2007)

*Kunststoffreiniger + Pur-Active-Schwamm = sauber*

Hallo,

der Kunststoffreiniger von Sidol ist schon in Ordnung, habe ich auch schon benutzt.
Um aber hartnäckigen Schmutz auf S7-Baugruppen zu beseitigen, nehme ich noch zusätzlich zum Kunststoffreiniger einen Pur-Active-Schwamm von Vileda.
Die raue Oberfläche des Schwamms entfernt den Schmutz von der Oberfläche des Gehäuses ohne sichtbare Kratzer zu hinterlassen.
Bei meinen gesäuberten S7-Baugruppen konnte ich jedenfalls keine Kratzer erkennen, auch wenn ich das Gehäuse gegen das Licht gehalten habe.
Was aber am Wichtigsten ist: Der Betriebsleiter war voll zufrieden! 

Mehr zum Schwamm: http://www.yopi.de/rev/275325
Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen und deshalb nur ein Link zum Testbericht...

Saubere Grüße,
poppycock


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

schau mal unter:

www.kaercher.de


----------

